# What would you pick between a Prindle and a Hobie cat for a play Catamaran?



## slanter (Mar 12, 2018)

I live on a decent sized lake in the middle of washington state and i've always wanted to get a catamaran to buzz around in but I could never find a good deal. I've mostly been looking into Hobie cats, but I just found a 18' prindle in good shape for dirt cheap with trailer and I'm seriously debating on going down to get it, but i'm not that well versed in the prindle brand. If anyone has any preferences or input i'd appreciate it.


----------



## jongleur (Mar 16, 2013)

I sailed Prindle cats for a dozen years. That's my preference.
I now paddle/peddle Hobie inflatables. Wish I had a place to
store a Prindle cat. Hobies are fine, I guess, if they have fixed
their tendency to pitchpole. I think they have. Don't get an 
old one though. Have fun!


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

I sail a Prindle 16, very similar to a Prindle 18. Fantastic boats. Some of the older Hobies had their tramps fitted on pylons over fairly low volume hulls. The limited volume of Hobie hulls can result in them going under, rather than through waves which can result in pitch pole. Early Prindles had their tramps mounted directly on higher volume hulls which provided more bouyancy and reduced the risk of pitch pole. Basically, Prindles are more forgiving then older Hobies IMO, and they are quick.

I believe the 18 you are loking has assymetirc hulls and no dagger board, this will hurt upwind performance some vrs a dagger board cat, but their are fewer failure modes and the assymetric boats can be beached and sailed in shallow water with more confidence.

Prindle 18 shouldbe a great play boat due to the above attributes. 2 of 11 finishers in the multi hull class of the recent EC were old Prindles, including my 16 and a very fast 19. Ive got a thread going where you can see a Prindle In action here.

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/racing/312682-2018-everglades-challenge-7.html


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

IME the Prindle will be a little more durable. Sailed both for years and years. I miss the Prindle.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

I think the Prindle 18 would be a real gas to mess about on. It's a lot more boat than a Hobie 16 and more of a racer. I believe you can even get chutes and various size headsails, which I haven't seen for Hobies.
Not to say a Hobie 16 is a dog. I used to surf mine on the ocean swells in the Molokai channel in Hawaii and it was a blast.


----------



## slanter (Mar 12, 2018)

Well you guys convinced me. I'll going to go out tomorrow to take a look at it.


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

Maybe check out this vid of me buying my Prindle 16. We were pretty thorough. Might give some ideas to think about. We did heavily modify the boat after purchase, but she was in good shape.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Our Spirit 17 is a crazy Frankenstein of a Hobie and Prindle. It's got the more full Prindle hull shapes, but with the tramp pylons of the Hobie. Maybe the best of both worlds?

I've not yet pitch-poled her. Maybe this summer?


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Learned to sail on a Hobie 16. My daughter and I raced nationally competitively on the,. Kept one on the beach in front of our house in Ocean City N J for 16 years. Prindles are a step up IMHO

My daughter has a picture of me sailing the Hobie pulling her on water skis. They are super fun and super quick


----------



## slanter (Mar 12, 2018)

I'm having a hard time finding information on this so I hoped some of the Prindle fans could answer this question for me; Do Prindles have any sort of seat (wing) option? This one says it has the trapeze, but my dad is 75 and really wants to sail it as well and the wings would make that a little easier.


----------



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

The 18 was the Best prindle they made. the 2 feet over the 16 made it faster and less likely to pitch pole, can carry a larger crew weight but still simple with no dagger boards. Only weights 30 lbs more then a 16. I raced both the 16 and 18 for many years. Crewed on the 18 for nationals and place third, first two boats where both olympic sailors. still have the 16 we bought in 1978. 
If you want to sail a a pair of Sinking Bananas get a Hobie, if want to sail a real CAT get the prindle. check out https://www.murrays.com/category/c/ for parts and stiff for either hobie or Prindle


----------



## jppp (Jul 13, 2008)

My 2 cents. I raced H-18 for years. Sailed the P-18. Both great boats. Both 18's are similar. Think only the H has a Wing option. Never liked or used the wing on the last H-18 I had. In fact a casting on the wing I was hiking from snapped and threw me for a loop, so to speak.


----------



## whistler5 (Oct 26, 2017)

slanter said:


> If anyone has any preferences or input i'd appreciate it.


I sailed and raced both Hobies and Prindles all over the mid west, and I worked in a shop that sold new Prindles. I loved both boats, but given the choice, I'd take a Prindle over a Hobie. The 18 was/is a great boat.



slanter said:


> Do Prindles have any sort of seat (wing) option?


No seat/wing options for the Prindle. Trapeze only.


----------



## slanter (Mar 12, 2018)

I went to look at it today, the only problems I saw were; the rudder locks were kinda stiff and didn't engage easily, though they did eventually work. There was one soft spot from the roller, about an inch and a half wide, the holes used for mast-stepping had broken so raisin the mast with one person would be hard, and it's missing a turnbuckle for the forestay. In still thinking of picking it up for $500, the sails and tramp were great. I'll probably pick it up next weekend.


----------



## SecondWindNC (Dec 29, 2008)

That all sounds pretty easily addressed, and for $500 including a trailer that's a good deal for a working beach cat, assuming the sails are decent. Are the sails decent?

Sounds like fun!


----------



## slanter (Mar 12, 2018)

sails looked really good, although apparently at one point one of the sails was mended (supposedly by a professional) and they accidentally sewed up the pockets of one of the battens so the very last batten on the bottom is missing. I figure one batten probably won't make that much of a difference, especially to someone who's never sailed a beach cat before, like me.


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

Just make or purchase a new batten. I wouldn't sail missing a batten if I didn't have to.


----------



## slanter (Mar 12, 2018)

Hmm... in order to get it to go in i'd have to cut the stictches that were stitched into the batton pocket. Would missing the bottom batton make much of a difference?


----------



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

I would not let it stop you from getting the boat. could sail without he bottom one or sew a new pocket over the outside of the existing one to form a new pocket.


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

slanter said:


> Hmm... in order to get it to go in i'd have to cut the stictches that were stitched into the batton pocket. Would missing the bottom batton make much of a difference?


If it was me Id build the boat before some one beat me to it, you can worry about the batten pocket later. Its not something i would stress about.

Not sure, maybe you cut cut the thread and sew it back up in that spot with a household sewing machine. If i need something small sewn up, i usually get my sister in law or my mom to do it for me, just because they are better at sewing than me.

Prindles have pretty nice sail shapes with their battens in. I think it will sail better and look better with it in, but its not the end of the world.

I had a bit of a learning curve learning to tack mine, theyre quite a bit different then the mono hulls i was used to. A couple of the posters on this thread gave me some pretty good tips on that, but having good sail shape will likely help a bit too.


----------



## slanter (Mar 12, 2018)

So I pulled the trigger and picked it up on friday. First sailboat I've owned that didn't have a cabin! Now I just have to stare at it until the weather/water warms up a bit and give it a go. Fortunately I have another sailboat project that'll keep me occupied until it gets nicer around here.

Thanks for all the help folks, it was invaluable.


----------



## jongleur (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm jealous! Have fun.


----------



## isaacms (6 mo ago)

overbored said:


> The 18 was the Best prindle they made. the 2 feet over the 16 made it faster and less likely to pitch pole, can carry a larger crew weight but still simple with no dagger boards. Only weights 30 lbs more then a 16. I raced both the 16 and 18 for many years. Crewed on the 18 for nationals and place third, first two boats where both olympic sailors. still have the 16 we bought in 1978. If you want to sail a a pair of Sinking Bananas get a Hobie, if want to sail a real CAT get the prindle. check out Catamaran Sailing - Murrays Sports for parts and stiff for either hobie or Prindle


 Having an issue with my Prindle 18 rudders. The screws in the rudder construction started making dents and holes in the hull. Did you experience anything like that?could we be mounting them wrong?


----------

